# How many points to draw the cycle???



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

If I had up all the years to draw Pronghorn, LE deer , LE elk it will have taken me almost 20 years.... This is all archery... I am yet to draw on the elk but odds say next year is a slam dunk... how many years did it take some of you to go through the "normal" ones?? I know there are many factors as areas, type of weapon ect. This is just the standard draw.. don't count auction tags and such.....


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I drew my LE bull tag with 13 pts, I have a couple pronghorn points now (I was stupid in high school putting in for just whatever) and I have 3 LE deer points. I anticipate optimistically a total of 22 years for just my elk and deer permit. If I get lucky and draw a deer permit earlier than the next 7 years, I will likely try my luck at pulling an archery pronghorn permit. If it takes me 10+ pts to draw deer, I will likely move back to elk after till I draw again (if I ever draw again). So my optimistic potential "normal cycle", all things considered will probably be close to 40 years! It's hard to use deer or elk opportunities on pronghorn in Utah when Wyoming is so dang close!


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

The first draw I applied for was in 1993. I drew an any weapon pronghorn tag in 1997 with 4 points, an any weapon LE deer in 2012 with 12 points, and drew a muzzy elk tag this year with 6 points. 22 years from the first application.


----------



## HotWapities (Aug 26, 2010)

In 2012 it took 15 points to draw the Early Rifle LE on the Manti.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

1991- Pauns'y deer, archery
1992- Wasatach elk, Avintaquin any weapon
1993-Bookcliff elk, anyweapon
1997- Pauns'y deer, dedicated hunter,all 3 seasons
2004 - Anthro elk, archery
2005- Plateau antelope, archery
2006 - Thousand lakes deer, archery
2009- Plateau antelope, archery
2014- S Slope Yellowstone moose, Any weapon. ( used bow )
2015 - Plateau antelope, archery

In the same time period,
3 bear permits, 3 lion permits, 6 LE turkey permits.
Wyoming antelope, Nevada deer.....

I'm probbly forgeting one or two,,,,,Plus my wife and kidds have drawn a bunch.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> . I am yet to draw on the elk but odds say next year is a slam dunk...


My older brother has applied for an archery Boulder elk tag every year for now 13 years....2 years ago every person with his same number and points and higher drew a tag except him. Last year, again, every person with the same number of points as him and higher drew except him. Now, again, this year he has not drawn that tag.

There are no slam dunks!

By way of comparison both myself and my younger brother drew the same tag with 1 point...


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I drew the Wasatch rifle elk tag in 2007 with 12 points I think. After my unsuccessful letter this year I have accumulated 8 LE deer points...I expect to use them within the next 3-5 years. I won't be putting in for antelope in Utah unless they change the system.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dahlmer said:


> I drew the Wasatch rifle elk tag in 2007 with 12 points I think. After my unsuccessful letter this year I have accumulated 8 LE deer points...I expect to use them within the next 3-5 years. I won't be putting in for antelope in Utah unless they change the system.


I drew an LE elk tag, LE deer tag, and LE antelope tag all within 5 years....my LE deer and antelope tags were drawn during my waiting period for elk, and my LE antelope tag was drawn in my waiting period for deer! NEVER say "never"!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it took me 3 years to draw my first antelope tag. then I had to wait two years. Now i got 7 points for antelope,13 for moose,5 for elk, 2 for deer. Im hoping to start knock this off the list.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

LE Elk - 1998
OIL Moose - 1999
LE Deer - 2004
LE Elk - 2013 (turned tag back in due to family emergency)
OIL Mtn Goat - 2014

Smokepole


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2012)

2009 le deer rifle 9 points 
2012 le elk archery 2 points
2014 le deer rifle 1 point (expo tag elk archery)
2015 antelope muzzy 0 points 
I have had a good run


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

bckhntr said:


> 2009 le deer rifle 9 points
> 2012 le elk archery 2 points
> 2014 le deer rifle 1 point (expo tag elk archery)
> 2015 antelope muzzy 0 points
> I have had a good run


11 years to draw all three... and a bonus on top of that.... I don't think you could draw it much faster than that!!!!!

better take your run to Las Vegas!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

2000 - LE archery elk Panquitch 6 points
2004 - LE archery speed goat Southwest desert 2 points
2012 - LE muzzle deer Paunsy 4 points
2015 - OIL - bison hunters choice (big surprise) 14 points

And I'm right there for LE archery elk again. Could of had this year if I had wanted it. I have 8 points.
I've been pretty lucky. Won't hear me complain.

I forgot to add - 
Have had a couple of good cougar tags in the 90's.
I drew one of only 5 Tags of the first year they had a Rio Turkey hunt in Utah in '91.
Have had a bear tag when they were hard to get.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

1998 Vernon Deer
2008 Oil Moose
2012 Dedicated Hunter Deer. (LE in my book)
2013 Oil Bison
17 points and counting for Elk but I have been on many GREAT elk hunts. Love the Uintas and would most often rather help friends and family on their LE hunts than hunt myself anymore.

One bear tag in Utah. A few turkey tags. No cougar.

Its all good.

Never have put in for pronghorn in Utah. Wyoming is too much fun and a good get away.

Hunt bear in Idaho quite often.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

I drew a LE paunsaugunt muzzleloader elk tag in '09 with 4 points and drew a LE dutton/paunsaugunt archery antelope tag in '11 with 3 points. After being unsuccessful in this years draw I now have 4 points for LE deer.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I drew my LE elk tag (Boulder) in 2007 with one point, my LE deer tag (Pauns) in 2009 with one point, and my LE antelope tag in 2010 (Boulder) with 0 points.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think W2U is going to be hard to beat on this one. 4 years to hit all three LE tags is impressive.-----SS


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think W2U is going to be hard to beat on this one. 4 years to hit all three LE tags is impressive.-----SS


On both my deer and antelope tags I was called the week before the hunts started and offered the tags, so I didn't get a lot of prep time, but with my point totals, I couldn't turn them down!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would love to see the pics from your trifecta. ----SS


----------



## jsel358 (May 22, 2013)

bckhntr said:


> 2009 le deer rifle 9 points
> 2012 le elk archery 2 points
> 2014 le deer rifle 1 point (expo tag elk archery)
> 2015 antelope muzzy 0 points
> I have had a good run





Springville Shooter said:


> I think W2U is going to be hard to beat on this one. 4 years to hit all three LE tags is impressive.-----SS


I've been giving bckhntr a hard time about drawing drawing all 3 in 4 years. Good to know he isn't the only one. W2U had a total of 3 pref points and bckhntr had 4, but bckhntr also drew an LE Elk expo tag in the same time. Anytime you aren't able to put in for any LE tags because you are on a waiting period for all 3 is impressive!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I would love to see the pics from your trifecta. ----SS


I gave you the good news from my hunts....

....the bad news is that all I have are stories--sad stories!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I drew my LE elk tag (Boulder) in 2007 with one point, my LE deer tag (Pauns) in 2009 with one point, and my LE antelope tag in 2010 (Boulder) with 0 points.


And the conspiracy theorists rage on! 

Your bro gave me some info about the Pauns when I drew based upon your hunt. I'm hoping to pull my elk tag in the next couple years so I can get started on other point pools.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

did you hunt the same area I did then? did you kill?


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

I drew OIL moose with 7 points in 2008 on the North Slope Summit, very lucky draw.

22 years (points) of unsuccessful for LE elk. I missed putting in for LE Elk the second year of the "new" draw system so I am down one from Max. 

I have been putting in Pahvaunt early, but didn't think it would be this far down the road without a tag. shows how little I know about the point system. That's ok, I can't imagine it being that much more enjoyable than the general season year after year, so IF I draw might as well draw big.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It depends on the Unit. 
Elk - Panguitch Early
Deer - Book Cliffs
Pronghorn - Plateau

As a Resident realistically 
Archery 19 years (9 for elk + 9 for deer + 2 for 1 Pronghorn)
Muzzleloader 27 years (16 for elk + 10 for deer + 1 for Pronghorn)
Rifle 45 Years (20 for elk + 13 for deer + 5 for Pronghorn)

As a Non-Resident
Archery 28 years (11 for elk + 13 for deer + 4 for Pronghorn)
Muzzleloader 18 + Elk (Infinite for elk, 13 for deer, 5 for Pronghorn) 
Rifle 40 years (18 for elk + 14 deer + 8 for Pronghorn)

There is such a log jam at the beginning of each group, that it will probably take longer.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> did you hunt the same area I did then? did you kill?


I don't think so. It was three years ago so don't remember exactly what PBH said. But I think I had that as more of a part of plan B, and plan A worked out opening morning. Yes, I killed.

I'm thinking about coming down to your neck of the woods for LE early rifle elk in the next couple years. Keep the light on for me...

As for the cycle:
LE Deer: 2012 expo tag on Paunsy
LE Elk: 18 points and counting...
LE Pronghorn: No desire to hunt them right now 
OIL Bison: 5 points and counting. Only 340 more years!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

mines kind of cheating but I drew a youth any bull tag in 2004. I killed a 320 class bull. 

In 2011 I drew LE deer Vernon with a muzzleoader I had 7 points

this year I drew archery antelope.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, the luck of the draw really varies, I guess that's why they call it the luck of the draw

Panguitch Lake LE Elk in 1996 with 4 points. Rifle
Panguitch Lake LE Elk in 2006 with 4 points. Archery
Panguitch Lake LE Elk in 2012 landowner draw. (more lucky than a regular draw)Muzzy.
Panguitch Lake LE Elk in 2015 with 3 points,:shock::grin: I thought it was 4 but I was counting this year as the 4th point. Muzzy

Archery Elk 301 in I think 98 or 99. Shot one on the Dutton.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been very fortunate to have drawn a few tags. There are a few cow tags and swan tags along the way. Still waiting on my moose with 19 points and I have 1 antelope and 4 deer points as of today.

1995 Bonanza archery antelope
2004 central mountains manti archery elk
2007 wasatch mountains archery elk (expo)
2008 LE turkey southern region
2009 wasatch west bear archery
2009 book cliffs archery deer
2010 book cliffs archery elk
2011 LE turkey central
2015 LE turkey NE region


----------

